# Reading show March 19, 20, & 21



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Martys' next Reading show will be in combination with the Reading Pet Expo. If you are reserving a table for reptiles or amphibians you go through Marty at the Northern Berks Reptile Show site. Tables are reasonable for a 3 day show. I signed up for 1 table. 

I'll be selling newts, salamanders, axolotls, food supplies, and aquatic plants. I'll have a bunch of types of fruit flies, springtails, and hopefully isopods. This combined show has huge potential.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting . . . has this Reading Pet Expo existed prior to this event? Any idea on past attendance? Definitely curious to see how this pans out!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

melas said:


> Interesting . . . has this Reading Pet Expo existed prior to this event? Any idea on past attendance? Definitely curious to see how this pans out!


The Reading Pet Expo has been going on for years. I think it draws a huge crowd. Many will not be coming to see reptiles or amphibians. Horse and Pet Expo Home


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

They are now offering a $3 off coupon for adult tickets on their website . . .
Northern Berks Reptile Show 

You can print as many as you like - limit one per person though . . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone want to split a table?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is Marty Made gonna be at the show?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Julio said:


> is Marty Made gonna be at the show?


HAHA! They are ALWAYS there Julio!!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

lol matt, julio you might want to check with him


----------



## SunSchein89 (Feb 28, 2010)

Used to live in Reading myself for 20 years. The reptile shows in Hamburg seems to draw a lot of people. Only made it to the expo once and wasn't too amazed by it. There still were a few cool things there, but as far as buying selection it wasn't near as big as hamburg.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

melas said:


> HAHA! They are ALWAYS there Julio!!


yeah, just like he is always at Hamburg.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

from looking at the show website i really don't see a lot of familiar names of vendors,( but i am new too). how much frog stuff will there be? 10% , 25%? worth the drive from virginia? i saw alot of cool stuff at scott's last weekend but 95% of it was previously spoken for. kinda tough to get things when everything is sold beforehand. 

just asking,

AG


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

this is a pet expo. so you should be able to get pretty much anything for any pet. this will be probably the first time that herps and snakes will be part of it. i know that frogs, snakes and salamanders should be there. as far as coming up from va. to see herpa and snakes it might not be worth it. 
walt


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Julio said:


> yeah, just like he is always at Hamburg.


LOL....yea he usually is there on the right side but not this time... 

I think I will go to this since its only $3 and not to far from where I live.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> I think I will go to this since its only $3 and not to far from where I live.


Actually it's $8 . . . there is a coupon for $3 OFF . . . so the total price would then be $5 . . .  Good thing you are a bio student and not a math or computer geek!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I may be driving through that area at that time... it sure would be nice to put some faces with names...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Occidentalis said:


> I may be driving through that area at that time... it sure would be nice to put some faces with names...


That would be cool! Let us know if you need a place to crash or would like to check out some collections!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

melas said:


> That would be cool! Let *us* know if you need a place to crash or would like to check out some collections!


Who is "us" ?

You got a frog in your pocket?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Who is "us" ?
> 
> You got a frog in your pocket?





Occidentalis said:


> I may be driving through that area at that time... it sure would be nice to put *some faces with names*...


Didn't want to hog it all! No comment on the frog thing . . .


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> You got a frog in your pocket?


No, but I'd be happy to see you =P


Due to the nature of my visit I don't think I'll be bringing any frogs with me. I will be on the way back from NYC. If everything goes as expected, there should be plenty more of these trips occurring.


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

So who's going? If some of you are going to this I'll finally make the trip to my first show and meet some people, otherwise I probably won't bother.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

This show should be decent.

It's slowly building up steam to get close to being like Hamburg. Read the reviews on the first show to include Matt's panaramic pics !

There could be 4-5 dart vendors and Mike with Newts and assorted gummy lizards. Lots of supplies.

I say...if you are close and have some free time. Hit this show. Should be good.


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm going to this. If any other db members are going, please PM so I know which day would be good to show up on. 

Also, I'll mention that I drive through Harrisburg on the way to Reading, on the off chance that anyone on the way has mini-zoos or big pum collections they like to show off


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

melas said:


> Actually it's $8 . . . there is a coupon for $3 OFF . . . so the total price would then be $5 . . .  Good thing you are a bio student and not a math or computer geek!


LOL...yea i read it wrong!!  Ah its something to do besides school..


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

decev said:


> I'm going to this. If any other db members are going, please PM so I know which day would be good to show up on.
> 
> Also, I'll mention that I drive through Harrisburg on the way to Reading, on the off chance that anyone on the way has mini-zoos or big pum collections they like to show off


I'll be there Saturday. You would be welcome to stop by but I'm actually located in Shippensburg - about 40 miles south of Harrisburg. Not far from the turnpike . . .


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

will there be an open bar matt?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

If I open the bar . . . they will come . . .


----------



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't suppose anyone would be interested in Carpooling up one day from Philadelphia?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I should be back from Fl in time for this.......if so, DB peeps are welcome to stop by and check out my collection.

I'm @ 30 mins south west of the Redding show and another 20 mins south of me is Matt.

and......another 40 mins south of me is Scott M....


we should make a travel brouchure


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait...the reading show is at the place they held it the first time, correct?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jfehr232 said:


> Wait...the reading show is at the place they held it the first time, correct?


I think so.....


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

its off of rt.12. the same place they had the herp show in january. when you drive up to it it looks like a big factory.


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

I might go.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll be there on Saturday. Would love to see collections, meet people, all of that.

Alex


----------



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to be a nuisance about it, however, i'd love to go. Sadly, i've got no way to get there (no car, trains don't run to Reading). So, if anyone feels kind enough to drive there and back with me i'll happily pay for gas!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

pa.walt said:


> its off of rt.12. the same place they had the herp show in january. when you drive up to it it looks like a big factory.


Yup...Thats it alright.....HUGE!!!!!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

saw a commercial for the show on my local news, they where giving pony rides to the kids and had frisbee dog demos.
i knew if i kept my hat,chaps,vest and sixshooter they would come in handy. 
walt


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I am planning on being there Saturday in the morning. If anyone attending has any interest in cobalts and or FG vents please let me know.

George


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like Me and Matt will get there @ 11am on SAT....

Let's try to have a general DB crowd meet-up at Mike Shrom's table at 12 noon.


Mike's table should be easy to find....it has all the cool gummy lizards ( Sally manders ).

I have three Eldorado Pumilo, 2 juvenile and 1 sub adult, available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

call me and let me know if Marty Made tanks are there, hahah.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> call me and let me know if Marty Made tanks are there, hahah.


I'll call you....don't worry.

Matt will probably take some pics and send them to you from the show


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I think a few people went today....

any info, comments? Mike?

I finally caught a fat egg laden female P. Vittatus for you Keith. If it didn't trap itself in a cocohut, I never would have caught it. They are the fastest, jumpiest frogs I have seen yet. Rocket frogs. It's a nice one and I'll deduct $10.00 off the price since you were patient and waited for it.

I still have eldorados, Bean beetles, Giant Spanish and dwarf white Isopods and crystal clear plastic KIS plant "boxes" available. Each box contains 8 or so WELL STARTED clippings on spaghnum for $10.00.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

helped my friend vend the show today. all the reptile/herp stuff is towards the back of the building. close to the tiger cage. but he slept most of the time today. the albino alligator is up by the front doors for the reptile show/presentation they have. 
if i get them ready i will have a male solarte $200 and 2 possible female el dorados $90 each for sale. i also have male mylotympanum but he his tuff to find and get to.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

From the show's facebook message sent out last night:



> I just got back from the show and ate a quick and late dinner... Here's how it went: Although many vendors decided not to come today, the vendors that did who I spoke with are upset about one thing... they sold too many animals! People were buying like crazy and some vendors said they may have to make a trip home to ge...t more animals to sell! Others said that once they sell out, they're done! I thought today would be lightly attended and boy was I wrong! Tomorrow should be a gangbuster!!! DON'T FORGET TO PRINT YOUR DISCOUNT COUPONS FROM THE WEBSITE!!! Leaving Facebook... | Facebook See you all there!!!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

so what did the people think of the show. i really loved the guy selling the maybe 500 red ears from a 20 gal i think it was. how many of those do you think would live. said hi to 3 of the db members.


----------

